

Rails Rumble Alumni: Over 80 entries online from 2007-2010 - zapnap
http://archive.railsrumble.com

======
mmahemoff
It would be nice to know how many of these are not just online, but fully
operational (no 404s, fresh data, etc.). If it's a good proportion of 80+,
that's great news for Rails Rumble.

~~~
zapnap
When assembling the data set, anything that was clearly 404'ing or
unresponsive was pruned out (one or two might have slipped by, do let us know
if that's the case). Fresh data is of course harder to gauge.

Frankly, I was surprised -- and impressed -- that the number was this high.
Great stuff.

~~~
mnutt
I wonder how much of that is due to Heroku? Back in the day you'd either spin
up a VPS or host it on a spare machine that was doing something else. Now you
can throw as many projects as you want up on Heroku and they'll live forever.

------
rubyrescue
This is inspiring for SpawnFest, which is next weekend, and which is the
"Erlang Equivalent of Rails Rumble" - <http://spawnfest.com>.

------
amerine
You missed Http://pint.me

~~~
amerine
Nevermind. Just found it.

